# Mass Shake



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I needs to add an extra 500 to 750 worth of calories to my diet, I've decided the easiest way at the moment is to have it through a high calorie mass shake, I can't decide if I should **** about and make my own or buy an off the shelf product, there are pro and con for both.

Is there an off the shelf product that is fairly natural, e.g. Not just loads of sugar or fillers ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have a go at making this mate. In the long run, it'll work out much cheaper than using a branded high calorie shake.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

40g whey, 70g oats, 20g peanut butter, milk

done. next..


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> View attachment 110498
> 
> 
> Have a go at making this mate. In the long run, it'll work out much cheaper than using a branded high calorie shake.


Looks pretty good, can you taste the Greek yoghurt, not a fan of it lol, probably will have to half the contents I only need 500/750 more to start.

How "portable" is it ? Can it be made and stored in the fridge for hours or days


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

HJL said:


> 40g whey, 70g oats, 20g peanut butter, milk
> 
> done. next..


Tried this before but may need to try fine oats


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

HJL said:


> 40g whey, 70g oats, 20g peanut butter, milk
> 
> done. next..


I have this every morning, just with 100 grams of PB and use gold top milk, around 1600 calories I make it


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

got given a few tubs of total gainer from MP. Tastes like cake mix and when I'm running late I just blend it with whole milk.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

strongr said:


> Tried this before but may need to try fine oats


Either blend them or soak them the night before


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

strongr said:


> Looks pretty good, can you taste the Greek yoghurt, not a fan of it lol, probably will have to half the contents I only need 500/750 more to start.
> 
> How "portable" is it ? Can it be made and stored in the fridge for hours or days


Nope, can't taste the oats either. I swap the Cashew nuts for Almonds though. Mix the amounts around to suit your macros.

Nothing wrong with keeping that in protein shaker in the fridge for a few days, only the milk and greek yoghurt in it cause it to need refrigeration.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been making m own ,it is table spoon of penutbutter ,pint of milk,2 whole eggs ,3 scoops of whey , 2 scoops of instant oats,

It tastes lovely and is about 1300- 1400 calories ,missed out low fat yogurt of yout choice


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

2 eggs, yoghurt, milk, peanut butter, whey protein, nuts, oats.....change the amount depending on your macros needed


----------



## SXDub (Feb 24, 2013)

OMW!


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great first post! Welcome to the site


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

SOOOO GOOOOD!!!!!! :drool:










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PVL-Mutant-Mass-6-8Kg-All-Flavours-Mutant-Shaker-/321054267540?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item4ac0535894


----------

